# Gauging Interest for an Austin HERF



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Would any of you BOTLs in Austin like to have a herf some time next month with a college kid. It is starting to turn into perfect bbq weather.:tu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Anytime, brother, anytime!


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

All over it! And if you're of reasonable age, I know a bar that still allows smoking indoors that happens to have good pizza/wings/etc right next door (Little Woodrows at Parmer & McNeil). Alternately, I'd be good for heading out to a good bbq joint and taking over the patio...


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like 2 people are in.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

I was thinking more of a bbq at my place but that sounds good as well. I know my roommate is definitely down for it as well.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

azn_fury said:


> I was thinking more of a bbq at my place but that sounds good as well. I know my roommate is definitely down for it as well.


Ahhh, I see. That's cool. I'd be happy to bring some food along...and I know for a fact that Doyle makes some mean beans


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, lets have a herf on Friday, April 20 if that works for you guys. I've decided not to have the herf at my place since both me and my roommate need to explore Austin more. So, the location is up to you guys.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

azn_fury said:


> Ok, lets have a herf on Friday, April 20 if that works for you guys. I've decided not to have the herf at my place since both me and my roommate need to explore Austin more. So, the location is up to you guys.


That means you, Heath!


----------



## fastback (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi guys... I'm new to the forum, but not to Austin! I'll do my best to make this thing and meet some of you face to face. That weekend is kinda up in the air at the moment, so count me in halfway!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

So then, Little Woodrow's, on the 20th?


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

cquon said:


> So then, Little Woodrow's, on the 20th?


I'm down for that as long as they let me in (I'm 20... but I don't drink).


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I work in Austin now M-F, but will be out of town on the 20th. Let me know when we do the next. i am in.

thanks

TT:cb


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

The Austin Herf is going down this Friday so I'm going to need a time for us all to meet up. I'm down for going to Little Woodrow's assuming I can get in (I'm under 21). In the event that minors can not go in at night we will have to find another place to have the herf.


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Im down for this Friday. Lemme know a time.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm just waiting on a reply from cquon and muziq


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

azn_fury said:


> I'm just waiting on a reply from cquon and muziq


Hey guys--sorry to be the party pooper here, but I just saw the PMs and this thread and didn't realize that this Friday, 4/20, was the target. If you'd picked any other Friday pretty much any other time of the year, I'd be in...but I'm more or less working around-the-clock this week due to a series of big annual meetings at work. :c I apologize for not paying closer attention to the thread, and will bow out with a promise to attend the next one provided I'm physically in the state! Have fun, guys.

Oh, BTW, you might want to call Little Woodrows to confirm that they allow people under 21 in the place...I seem to remember a guy and his young son not being allowed in during March Madness for said reason, but I may have interpreted what I saw incorrectly. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

muziq said:


> Hey guys--sorry to be the party pooper here, but I just saw the PMs and this thread and didn't realize that this Friday, 4/20, was the target. If you'd picked any other Friday pretty much any other time of the year, I'd be in...but I'm more or less working around-the-clock this week due to a series of big annual meetings at work. :c I apologize for not paying closer attention to the thread, and will bow out with a promise to attend the next one provided I'm physically in the state! Have fun, guys.
> 
> Oh, BTW, you might want to call Little Woodrows to confirm that they allow people under 21 in the place...I seem to remember a guy and his young son not being allowed in during March Madness for said reason, but I may have interpreted what I saw incorrectly. Sorry 'bout that.


It's all good. Don't worry about it. I just realized I picked 4/20 as the date... I didn't mean to do that intentionally. There is going to be a bunch of :w out that day lol. I just need to wait for a reply from cquon and see what is going to happen.


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Well since muziq is out I guess I will make the herf at my apartment from 6pm to whenever we can't smoke any more lol. PM me for directions and my cell.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

plan another one for 8/25 so my NY ass can fly down .... I was going to fly down that weekend to either san antonio or austin anyway


----------



## azn_fury (Aug 27, 2006)

Nerachnia said:


> plan another one for 8/25 so my NY ass can fly down .... I was going to fly down that weekend to either san antonio or austin anyway


Sure thing.


----------

